# Two birds with one stone



## apple320 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am always bitching at my dad about not using the pens that I make him and he say's that they get scratched up.
So seeing Francis new frosted Delrin I thought that would be a good solution as it is roughed up with steel wool.  As well he is always going on about how I never returned his tools from when I lived at home so I used one of his screwdrivers to hold the clip on the pen. So he got his screwdriver back (or the best part of it lol) and hopefully he will use this pen.

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 15, 2010)

Chris,
I like the screwdriver acrylic tip...nice touch.  i definitely like the way it came out.  I'm sure your dad will like it.


----------



## Mark (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice pen. Seems to fill the requirements. Hope your Dad likes it too.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 15, 2010)

As Usual, another Home Run! That pen is too cool, and the story that goes with it is even better. If it were mine, It would cause me to change the way i dress. I would have to wear a shirt with a pocket EVERY DAY! 

Could you share a link or something to the inspiration (Frosted Delrin)... Thank you!


----------



## apple320 (Apr 15, 2010)

RAdams said:


> As Usual, another Home Run! That pen is too cool, and the story that goes with it is even better. If it were mine, It would cause me to change the way i dress. I would have to wear a shirt with a pocket EVERY DAY!
> 
> Could you share a link or something to the inspiration (Frosted Delrin)... Thank you!



When I get a little full of myself this is one of the people who I look at to bring myself back in line.  He even builds a custom piston filler.   Great stuff

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/f...1122-new-stubby-short-pistonfiller-in-delrin/


----------



## thewishman (Apr 15, 2010)

You always post such interesting pens. Nice work with the frosting - the matte finish really changes the look.

OK, I gotta ask...Did you thread the screwdriver part on, or glue it in?


----------



## apple320 (Apr 16, 2010)

thewishman said:


> You always post such interesting pens. Nice work with the frosting - the matte finish really changes the look.
> 
> OK, I gotta ask...Did you thread the screwdriver part on, or glue it in?



Thanks

M8 x .75.  The tip of the nose cone is right up inside of the screw.  This is what holds the clip on so I really don't know if it could be glued on to hold the clip down or not.  I always try to thread things first even if I am using glue as I feel that it is stronger.

Chris


----------



## RAdams (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I spent a few huors on that site a while back, and need to stop by there more often. that pen with the weird clip is pretty sweet!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 16, 2010)

Gluing Delrin could be a bit confusing, what kind of glue would a person use I like the frosted idea, otherwise it would always feel oily even though it's not, the pen is so cool and the screwdriver finial is great, and the grip looks like it would be comfortable to hold.


----------

